# generator opinion please



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The local Tractor Supply has a returned generator on sale and I wanted ya'lls opinion on weather or not it would be worth the price. All I know about it is what's on the tag. I also have a 10% off coupon that is good for clearance items.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Why was it returned?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

You can buy new for $924.00 with warranty and delivery and know what you are getting.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Champio...hash=item1e7827defc:m:ms8Ym_WOtnZx6A5KZKmreqw


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If I saw that in the store, I'd pass on it.

What does it say in the top right hand corner of that label?

If you don't have natural gas, you're paying a lot for an option you'll never use.

Just looking at it's condition in the pictures, it's not something that someone took home and couldn't start. That thing looks used. I have generators that are 5+ years old that don't look as used as that one.

You can buy that generator (without the dual-fuel) new for probably $800-850.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

First question would be if you need/want that particular size/model?
No way I would buy that one without any kind of warranty without thoroughly testing it myself (and I would want a bigger discount too).


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

hiwall said:


> First question would be if you need/want that particular size/model?


Not speaking for the OP but I'm a big fan of the 7500W generator size. I have an all-electric house and it'll run everything but the furnace/air cond.
I have a 15KW and it still can't run the furnace so why bother burning twice the fuel. _With the latter, I don't have to stagger a couple items like clothes dryer and hot water tank but is that really worth the extra $ and fuel?_



hiwall said:


> No way I would buy that one without any kind of warranty without thoroughly testing it myself (and I would want a bigger discount too).


Agreed. There's always deals on generators. I bought display model inverter generator, new in the store, off the shelf. They couldn't find the box (and with it the owners manual and the 12v accessory cord). I got that $850 generator for $350. Who needs a hardcopy owners manual??? They're normally online in PDF format for the taking.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

It does say propane/gas, , 

I paid approx. $200 for a kit to convert mine to propane/gas.

Champion is a decent product,

the tag says "switch sticks".....that usually indicates a lot of use.(not always).

I would offer $500 for it, after I was allowed to start it and check it out.(smokes, runs rough, leaks, ease to start, ac outputs, look at how clean/black the oil is)

That allows some money , for some repairs if need be.

not a dime more. I'm a titewad .


Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> Why was it returned?


It says it has a "sticky switch".


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The manager was out or I would have talked to him about it. TS sells them new for $900. We have a 500gal propane tank and would like something that could keep the freezers and some entertainment going during power outages.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh, everything in the desert has a dusting of caliche on it. Unless it's constantly dusted or washed. Even in the "city".


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

ZoomZoom said:


> If I saw that in the store, I'd pass on it.
> 
> What does it say in the top right hand corner of that label?
> 
> ...


It's gas/propane. Which is why I was interested. We have a 500gal and a 250 gallon tank on our new place.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The machine looks well used and probably not in a fixed location. My guess is the a contractor had it on various job sites with multiple people using it. It probably got that wear and tear in less than a year or I can't imagine why the store would take it back.

I don't know about this unit but I would expect that the fuel can be changed from natural gas to propane and back with a simple nozzle change. 

I was thinking the same $500 that Phideaux suggested. I'm not sure that is a good price but it gives you some cash left to work on it with. Sorry, I didn't see the sticky switch note. When I went back to look I also saw the "As Is" note. Is the warranty worth the difference? My guess is that the previous owner thought it was.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> It does say propane/gas, ,
> 
> I paid approx. $200 for a kit to convert mine to propane/gas.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have thought to check the oil color.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

That model should have an hour meter. I'd "guess" these Champion engines might run for 1000 hours before they're about shot. To give you an idea, it's depreciating at near $1 per hour. If it already has 200 hours on it, it may not even be worth $500.

Oh, and I missed it was propane. I skimmed the first reading and was thinking natural gas. Sorry. 

BTW, you may want to look at both fuel options before you come to a final solution. I have 100# propane tanks but most of the time, it's still cheaper a(round me) to run it off of gasoline when you can then switch to propane if you run out of gasoline.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The first question to ask yourself is if this generator will be used for a job site or will this be used for emergency service. For job site use I might consider it, but if you want it for emergency use I would buy a new, high quality spare no expense type generator with industrial engine and controls.

I have 2 generators, a small 1500 watt portable for job site use and then I have a 500 pound gas engine industrial welder that has dual generating and welding capabilities. It can run my house and has run my house for almost a week during a power outage.

If you are buying a generator for emergency use that you want a generator that is as dependable as possible because murphy says that when you have an emergency is when you have trouble with the generator.

If I thought that we have a high likely hood of SHFT that I would buy another emergency generator of the same type so I'll have 2 just in case.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My house came with an 8K generator. I would love to get a tri-fuel setup for it. While it may be cheaper to run gas, most of the time I will only need my generator for brief periods. I'd rather drain the gas out and not have to worry about the fuel degradation. As it is I have to run the unit for some time every month or three to keep fresh fuel in it.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in agreement with Tweto but I have my own twist.

Instead of dumping all my money into a top-$ genset for emergencies, I split up the funds into different (mediocre?) quality gensets of different sizes.

E.g.
I have a relative with a high-end whole house genset with auto transfer. I'd guess about $5K.

I have:
30KW Generac
15KW Generac
7.5KW Honeywell/Honda
3-4.5K Champion
2K Champion inverter
A few small (2-4K off-brand cheap generators)
About $5K total

My usage:
30KW Generac - My commercial property or whole house including heat & A/C
15KW Generac - Whole house (without having to rotate appliances between things like hot water, clothes dryer...) Use it for an hour in the morning to get everything back to 100% (hot water, freezers...)
7.5KW Honeywell/Honda - During the day, whole house but you watch your usage.
3-4.5K Champion - Little power needs - Just run essentials like fridges/freezers. Evenings or short outages.
2K Champion inverter. Nighttime for lights and small things. Very quiet so nobody even hears it.
A few small (2-4K off-brand cheap generators). For tossing around. Mainly for spares or to loan (or sell) during an extended outage. That keeps friends/neighbors from visiting me during an outage. "Here, take this one and go home and power up your refrigerator".


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Caribou said:


> As it is I have to run the unit for some time every month or three to keep fresh fuel in it.


You should run it every month or 3 just for the generator head. You need to "excite" the head every once in awhile. If not, your gas engine will start and run but you won't get power out of the generator head.

I pull mine out every once in awhile, run it for 10-15 minutes and during that time, plug something in to put a load on it. I like to put about an 80% load on it so for an 8K, I'd probably plug in the compressor, then an A/C unit and a power tool in each hand (I use belt sander and circular saw as they're high draw tools).


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> You should run it every month or 3 just for the generator head. You need to "excite" the head every once in awhile. If not, your gas engine will start and run but you won't get power out of the generator head.
> 
> I pull mine out every once in awhile, run it for 10-15 minutes and during that time, plug something in to put a load on it. I like to put about an 80% load on it so for an 8K, I'd probably plug in the compressor, then an A/C unit and a power tool in each hand (I use belt sander and circular saw as they're high draw tools).


I just ran my large generator last weekend and again every month. I put a 6000 watt load on it for 30 mins. It sits in it's own small removable cover outside. The biggest issue I have with it is that mice like to build nests in it. So, every month I have to hose it out. But, over the last 10 years it has never failed to start and run well.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Agreed that a frequently run generator is more likely to run and run well as opposed to those that sit for years.



Tweto said:


> The biggest issue I have with it is that mice like to build nests in it.


Have you tried moth balls or other snake/mouse repellents under your cover?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Made in China.............*

http://www.planetgenerators.com/champion-generators/
Do your homework and try to find a real owner for a honest opinion.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Agreed that a frequently run generator is more likely to run and run well as opposed to those that sit for years.
> 
> Have you tried moth balls or other snake/mouse repellents under your cover?


I have tried moth balls and a special mouse repellant that the sales said stop mice for 1-2 months. The moth balls disappeared, I can only guess that the little bastards rolled them off into the weeds. The mice ate the mouse repellant.

I have mouse traps every where and I always catch 3-5 every time I check them.

It just the price I pay for living in a virgin wooded area in the country.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We have a champion 3500/4500 that we use on a regular basis around here and a 4500/6500 (I think) Onan that is mounted on the camper. We want another to keep/use at the new place while we work on it and then as a back up for the freezers once we move. I'll check out the hour meter and oil when I go in tomorrow. Bill also take a cloth to wipe the dust off to see if it just our normal dust or if it's built up/grime.


----------



## hihobaron (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello All
Generator.
I have one similar as a power source for both Home and BOL.
Little smaller than yours, I run LPG/Propane only in both. I us 20 # portable tanks. Both of my locations all my heat, light,refrigeration water supply's are backed up with solar, or other low energy systems.
The sticky Switch thing give it a shot of WD-40 or a contact cleaner that lube in it.
Smell the gas tank (If it was used with gasoline you will know it)
That means probably if it has set and the gas got old you will need to rebuild the carburetor. Even if Stablizer was used in the gas. about $100 plus parts around here.
That is why I have everything I can here running on LPG it dose not degrade like gasoline.
Also I have the capability if needed to do a liquid withdrawal from any bulk tank sitting in somebody's yard after the die off. 
I can refill my 20# portable tanks. 
If you can open the gas tank smell gasoline work them down on price. 
I know what happens a lot of times when people get a 2-3 day power outage, They run out buy a generator run it till the power comes back on and then return it for refund. 
(It was not working Right) Or they use it for power on a remote work site then do the same as above.
You definitely want to hear it run.
Happy Trails
RET. Master Electrician
hihobaron


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I went in and talked to the manager. He said the people had it for 2 weeks and it's the start button that sticks. Oil is clean, it was used with gas. They brought it back and got the exact same model and checked the start button before they left with it. They had people looking at it and they kept leaving the on switch "on" and the fuel pump turned to on and the battery is dead. He's going to put it on a charger so we can check the hour meter tomorrow. He said that unit new is on sale so he'd give me the same amount off of this one plus as much an additional discount. Cause they love me. I spend lots in there...... My 10% coupon is good for clearance items so he said with that we can get it for about $550. I told him I'd take it as long as the hour meter doesn't show a crazy high number.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The hour meter is digital?

Is there a pull start? If so, I'm surprised it wasn't taken outside and pull started so you could hear it run and check the meter.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

ZoomZoom said:


> The hour meter is digital?
> 
> Is there a pull start? If so, I'm surprised it wasn't taken outside and pull started so you could hear it run and check the meter.


The hour meter is digital. It's electric start and recoil but there was no gas in it. We're going to take some gas and propane up Sat to try them. The warranty card and owners manual were both returned with the generator. It has a 2 year warranty with it. Talked to the local, and only, repair guy and he said he told the other people that it would be about $50 to replace switch if it needed it. He thought it just needed a good cleaning. He thought there was probably sand in it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Terri we don't know much about generators but I see others here do.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> Terri we don't know much about generators but I see others here do.


That's why I asked here.. I wouldn't have thought to check the oil color.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

"The Champion generators are designed and engineered in the USA and built overseas in our factory to our exact specification.
The nearest service dealer to you among the many that are in the Miami, FL area is listed below."
Just got this from Champion and one repair shop near me ,one only out of many that cares for this gen ,and that shop I know very well ,is the most expensive in town ,hell I know the owner ,not to many local places to get parts for it either. So I`m limited to Amazon or on-line.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been looking at the one that Harbor Freight sells. It has many very good reviews. $600 regular price but often on sale.

https://www.harborfreight.com/engin...pa-iii-with-gfci-outlet-protection-63085.html


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

masterspark said:


> I've been looking at this same generator at my local Costco for $800.00.
> Was on sale recently for like 20%off but I missed it. Propane or gasoline is a great option. Propane doesn't spoil over time like gas does. I always have several #20 or#30 tanks around. Plenty enough power to run my furnace, refrigeration,lights and then some.


I bought the generator and had a tune up done on it. The air filter was absolutely filthy and it was smoking because they used gas from Mexico. Added some ethanol shield to the gas and it quit smoking. Ran all that gas out and refilled it with fresh gas. It starts right up and runs perfectly. I haven't tried it on propane yet.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My experience with Champion ain't been a good one. We had 3 (I say had 3) fer CERT. Biggest piles a junk ever! We start, run an load test all a our genies ever month. We use seafoam an a fuel stabilizer in all the gas (an diesel) then shut off the fuel an let em run out the carbs.

Ever other brand a unit we got works just fine except them 3. Hard startin an then they simply ain't gonna. Take em ta the shop an have carbs rebuilt an within bout 3 ta 4 months ya gotta nother one what won't run. 

We got rid a 2 a them an the 3rd fixin ta become a boat anchor.

Others may have better luck but folks round these parts don't care fer um.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

There is some past information on generators on this web site, needs to be searched, but I will say that most generators that are 8,000 watt or less run at 3,600 rpm and tend to wear gen head bearings pretty fast, I've also seen a lot of the engines throw a lot of oil out of various places as well. I would try to find low rpm generators, 1,800 rpm types like old motorhome Onan or Kohler, these slow turners are quieter and do last much longer than the screamers. The high rpm generators can be heard for miles away, not good, gives your position away for what you have. We have a 7,500 watt generator, high rpm and it runs good, but it screams and it's loud and eventually I plan on getting a slow turner from a friend that usually has the older generators on hand.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

1800rpm gens are not that common. There is nothibg wrong with a 3600 rpm unit. And honda has been making quite 3600 units for years. So champion uses crap windings for their gens. Buy a briggs they use a quality Italian made winding. Kohler, briggs, generac best ones out there. I installed and serviced gens for 6 years and i still do a ton of small engine work so this is experience not opinion.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I forgot hondas. They are great too. Wanted to add this as well, propane is the best to run in any gas engine. It burns perfectly clean. No carbon, oil is cleaner. That said the best generators to buy for fuel consumption are inverter generators. They only run at the rpm needed to supply the power that is needed instead of a regular gen that is all or nothing. Most inverter types are also setup to run in parallel with another inverter gen. So if you have 2 2000 watt gens you can link them and have 4000 watts of fun. They are more money to buy but are a better gen for fuel savings. Oh and honeywell makes a honda knockoff that is a good gen too. I call it a knockoff but i have found parts to be interchangeable between the two.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the generator heads will work better at higher rpm, the engines critical piston speed damage happens on a sine curve. maybe the best solution is a 3600 rpm gen head driven through a 1 to2 overdrive by a 1800 rpm engine.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> 1800rpm gens are not that common. There is nothibg wrong with a 3600 rpm unit. And honda has been making quite 3600 units for years. So champion uses crap windings for their gens. Buy a briggs they use a quality Italian made winding. Kohler, briggs, generac best ones out there. I installed and serviced gens for 6 years and i still do a ton of small engine work so this is experience not opinion.


Red, from a service standpoint I am sure you might consider Generac one of the best ones out there. They are junk imo. There is a reason the old Onans are still around. Quality built, low rpm machines. Kohler has had some issues over the years but I am partial to them. I have had their engines in generators and mowers and while some have had complaints I have none. Preventative maintenance has been the key. I think it boils down to choice really but there is not really a need to have a machine running at 3600 rpm when the job can be done well with a lower rpm system. Look at some of the SA 200, SA 300, and similar welders that ran low rpm and also generated quality power. I agree that a Honda might be a good option due to low sound but have not tested one fully yet. Again, this is my opinion.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought the Harbor freight 8750 watt generator today. $529.99 plus tax.
https://www.harborfreight.com/engin...pa-iii-with-gfci-outlet-protection-63085.html


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Guardian said:


> Red, from a service standpoint I am sure you might consider Generac one of the best ones out there. They are junk imo. There is a reason the old Onans are still around. Quality built, low rpm machines. Kohler has had some issues over the years but I am partial to them. I have had their engines in generators and mowers and while some have had complaints I have none. Preventative maintenance has been the key. I think it boils down to choice really but there is not really a need to have a machine running at 3600 rpm when the job can be done well with a lower rpm system. Look at some of the SA 200, SA 300, and similar welders that ran low rpm and also generated quality power. I agree that a Honda might be a good option due to low sound but have not tested one fully yet. Again, this is my opinion.


So the regular generacs i have heard things about. We did the home standby generacs (propane) never had to do anything to those except service. What you are saying about the rpm is why i like inverter generators better. They only run as much as they need. When it does come to the 3600 rpm gens i have seen brand new ones be junk and on the other end real old ones that are great. As long as the gen is operating at 60 hertzs and the engine is well maintained there is ni reason to think a 3600rpm gen will fail. Those engines are designed to start and run there. But again i rather an inverter gen. Personally if i am to get a small engine i will choose subaru-robins. They are the best small engine out there. Even better than honda. Where honda uses plastic cam gears and flimsy belts subaru uses real metal gears with a timing chain. But they are harder to find with a good gen head. Also it might be handy for some to know that generator engines have a tapered crankshaft. Just goid to know incase anyone is trying to build a gen. I am more familiar with onan than i like from the small engine world and the camper world. Personally i hate them because they are a pain to work on. Plus i hate belt driven gens. I worked on a ton of them in the camping world so that's where my hating them comes from. It's like anything in this country you get good ones and bad ones.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

A Champion generator built my house. 4000/3500 It powered every tool and saw used, and is still going strong. Starts on the second pull EVERY time. Pull once on choke, turn it off, pull again and it's running.
I use it to power some circuits in the house, like the living room when I am working there now so I can power up my dsl modem and have net, while finishing inside.

Will be buying another larger one because of the 2 I have had in the past, I have never had an issue with either.

Glad you bought that one, it will serve you well now that you've given it a tune up.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> A Champion generator built my house.


Same here, a Champion 73536i 2000W Inverter model. It runs about 2000 RPM in economy mode and about 4000 when full power is needed.

It's been really great - I also have a Champion 2" water pump. It's been 100% flawless.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

To clarify why i say champions are known to be not as good, its because they use aluminum for the wires in the stator and rotors. That's what you get with Chinese equipment. I think champion is assembled here but with all Chinese parts and i believe Chinese owned as well. The aluminum gen heads don't last as long as the all copper ones. Also champions sine wave distortion is around 20 percent at full load where better built units are around 5 percent. This can cause issues with sensitive electronics like Tv's and computers. Im not saying a person can't buy a champion and have years of great service, im saying compared to other brands they are made cheaper so maybe consider waiting and getting a good deal on a better built unit.

Just looked it up they are 100 percent Chinese.....


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We have 3 champions at the moment. 1 is 7yrs old, one is 3 years and then the one that I started this thread for. The oldest is used for my horse trailer, one is used for emergency power for this house and the propane one is used at the Mtn place while we are working on it. We also have an 80's Onan in our camper. They are all running beautifully and are great for their intended job.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Again im not trying to trash them im just stating the facts about them. Im glad they are working out for you. Sometimes the Chinese build a good product although not usually. My dad has a Coleman gen that is over 35 years old and works perfect. That thing has been used hard for years. Starts first pull, screams to 3600rpm and makes power. He got another one around 2003 to put at a camp he had bought. That one operating the same load as the old one burned out the stator and rotor the that summer. Difference was old one, American made all copper. New one, Chinese and aluminum. That said he replaced that with i don't even know what other than it's almost Coleman green, just total Chinese junk, but its been running that same load for 14 years..... Goods ones, bad ones, just know what your buying. Easy rule of thumb to follow, if it's from a box store it is made as cheap as possible and to make them so cheap corners need to be cut.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah..... aluminum is "just OK"

Even some larger engine powered welding machines are using aluminum now... 

The biggest problem I see with aluminum is not that "in and of itself" it's bad (it does make for a lighter weight machine than copper) - but its all in the engineering (is the wire large enough for the load?) and the quality control (is it wound properly?)

Something else really amazing is even microwave transformers are aluminum wound now...

If the engineering and quality control is good, I don't think "just because its aluminum" makes it bad.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

LincTex said:


> Yeah..... aluminum is "just OK"
> 
> Even some larger engine powered welding machines are using aluminum now...
> 
> ...


Your right but Caribous last post is why aluminum is bad. It doesn't last as long as copper. The only reason they use aluminum is because it is cheaper. If it was just as good companies who made high end units would use it in place of copper. Im not saying it doesn't work im saying it won't last as long and when i buy something i want it to last as long as possible. The problem with our throwaway society is we believe what the box says not the actual facts about the product. We have been led to believe that they do it because it is ok when in fact they do it to cut cost, witch leads to quality suffering.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Guardian said:


> Red, from a service standpoint I am sure you might consider Generac one of the best ones out there. They are junk imo. There is a reason the old Onans are still around. Quality built, low rpm machines. Kohler has had some issues over the years but I am partial to them. I have had their engines in generators and mowers and while some have had complaints I have none. Preventative maintenance has been the key. I think it boils down to choice really but there is not really a need to have a machine running at 3600 rpm when the job can be done well with a lower rpm system. Look at some of the SA 200, SA 300, and similar welders that ran low rpm and also generated quality power. I agree that a Honda might be a good option due to low sound but have not tested one fully yet. Again, this is my opinion.


The SA200 has a single outlet and it's not intended for any substantial power draw. It's also DC only, there is no AC power output at all...even at the single outlet. Plug a TV/radio/etc. into that outlet and you'll fry it instantly. Single speed motorized tools run just fine on 120v DC though.



AdmiralD7S said:


> Regardless, I think you have yourself a very economical generator! Don't forget that the Predator is actually a Honda design, so that's where you get your spare parts.


The predator(and a number of others) is a clone motor. Not all parts are interchangeable, but most are.

If you want a high quality generator, you're going to have to pay for it(unless you get lucky like me), and you won't be finding it at a box store. Someone mentioned Onan, and I have to agree. I have several of them that were salvaged from old RV's. The newer models(since Cummins bought them out) are reportedly of much lower quality and often have problems, they are also mostly 3600rpm units. I haven't paid more than $150 for any of mine. The downside to the older Onans is that parts can be hard to find and they are always expensive. That said, you're highly unlikely to need them. Also, at 250+ pounds even for a 4KW unit, they're not easy to move.

Someone mentioned an hour meter. If that champion set has one, so what? It's not like it couldn't be disconnected and reconnected...or broken and later replaced. You genuinely have no idea what you're buying with used equipment.

Sidenote: I bought a Jonsered chainsaw at TSC a couple of years ago. It had been returned and the yellow tag said it wouldn't oil the chain. I bought it for $75 +tax. When I got it home and began to look it over, the oil tank was bone dry..no oil residue whatsoever. The fuel mix was so thick that I suspect that someone dumped an entire bottle of 2 cycle oil in. So thick in fact the engine wouldn't even fire. I filled the oil tank, dumped the fuel tank, and pulled the rope a few times. It finally started and ran like a top...oiled the chain just fine too. Quite often, people buy something they have absolutely no knowledge of how to operate, then the equipment performs poorly or not at all and then they return it. In short, they weren't 2% smarter than the device they were trying to operate and it kicked their #$$...in fact they weren't even smart enough to know that they didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

zombieresponder said:


> The SA200 has a single outlet and it's not intended for any substantial power draw. It's also DC only, there is no AC power output at all...even at the single outlet. Plug a TV/radio/etc. into that outlet and you'll fry it instantly. Single speed motorized tools run just fine on 120v DC though.
> 
> The predator(and a number of others) is a clone motor. Not all parts are interchangeable, but most are.
> 
> ...


I think that part of what the problem was with this one. We had a local shop look at it and it was just dirty. Dirty air filter, dirty fuel-shop said it was probably from Mexico- common problem shops around here see. Dumped fuel, changed the air filter and cleaned the start switch and it runs great. Used it for a 3hr power outage yesterday.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I still like my Generac. 11KW runs like a top. Plus a 15KW that runs the well and shop when the juice goes off. Had both since 2006. Run fine for the 11 days we were out from an ice storm in 2007.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I know this is not a generator but it supposed to generate power. Didn't think it needed it's own thread. If it does mods you can move this post to a new thread or proper thread.

Off Grid Salt Water Battery

Aquion Energy has developed a non-toxic off-grid solar battery that can last a household over 10 years! The salt water powered*Aspen Solar batteriescan handle daily use and require literally zero maintenance. The batteries can handle up to 3,000 full cycles, or 3,000 days and nights.

Steady Power

The batteries allow the user to have a more steady supply of solar power and to store all energy*that comes in throughout the day, none of it to go to waste. The batteries provide power during storms and outages, and can weather almost any storm.

https://thehomestead.guru/off-grid-...Saltwater Battery Can Power Home for 10 Years!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Flight1630 said:


> I know this is not a generator but it supposed to generate power. Didn't think it needed it's own thread. If it does mods you can move this post to a new thread or proper thread.
> 
> Off Grid Salt Water Battery
> 
> ...


the concept is good, however the company is recovering from bankruptcy, so who knows. but if the technology is sound it should resurface.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> I know this is not a generator but it supposed to generate power. Didn't think it needed it's own thread. If it does mods you can move this post to a new thread or proper thread.
> 
> Off Grid Salt Water Battery
> 
> ...


And there is the expense of these batteries compared to the tried-and-true lead-acid batteries. 
The 10 year life is possible but they have not been out 10 years yet. Much real life testing is required before they would get my vote of approval.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

At one time our natural gas company was offering a deal on generators. It would be hooked up to your natural gas. You could make payments on your gas bill. We were renting so we didn't get it. We don't have natural gas anymore. I like the idea of having a generator if you can keep it hidden from your neighbors.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We bought an XL [whatever that is] about 11 years ago only used a couple times but it ran like new fro 6 straight days after Irma. We used up gas in vehicles but it got great milege too.

Has Brig & Stanton engine.4 / 110s and 1/ 220 plug.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> We bought an XL [whatever that is] about 11 years ago only used a couple times but it ran like new fro 6 straight days after Irma. We used up gas in vehicles but it got great milege too.
> 
> Has Brig & Stanton engine.4 / 110s and 1/ 220 plug.


With a briggs motor it is most likely a briggs unit. They use a winding made by an Italian company and they are great!


----------

